# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  Greg Burgas Appreciation Thread!

## codystarbuck

Okay, so, I did this for Greg Hatcher, I thought I should also do it for the Earth-2 Greg, Greg Burgas.  I became addicted to and stuck in my 2 cents (a whole lot) on his Year of the Artist columns and things like What I Bought, Comics You Should Own, and Flippin' Through Previews.  Like Earth-1 Greg (yu guys can fight it out over who's on Earth-1 and 2), Greg B offers a lot of insight, a healthy dose of biting humor, some interesting recommendations, and slices of real life.  This is why I come to CBR and have since first discovering it.

For those of us who refuse to deal with Facebook, here's a place to comment on Greg's columns.  And make fun of Travis.

Here's an archive of past columns:  http://www.cbr.com/author/greg_burgas/

Have at it....

----------


## Greg Hatcher

Well, *I* appreciate Mr. Burgas. 

Here is something most of you probably don't know-- he is a really great dad. A lot of his best writing isn't actually on CBR at all-- it's on his blog about his special-needs daughter Mia, *The Daughter Chronicles.* He probably would prefer not to be gushed over but he and his wife Krys are pretty amazing parents. And one of my favorite things is watching him and my students shooting the breeze with each other when he comes to see us at Emerald City Con... he and Katrina used to go back and forth teasing each other all the time and Burgas usually let her win, because he's a good guy. 

So there it is, for the record.

----------


## son of booyah

> Well, *I* appreciate Mr. Burgas.


Me too. What happened to him in the reshuffle? He has good taste, is funny and the Review Time section was great. I'm bummed he's not posting right now.

----------


## codystarbuck

> Me too. What happened to him in the reshuffle? He has good taste, is funny and the Review Time section was great. I'm bummed he's not posting right now.


I've seen some Facebook posts, in relation to articles; but, that is it.  No idea beyond the blogs being dumped and the new format not really supporting the CBSG style of articles.  Greg Hatcher wound down his column; but, will have something else in the near future, elsewhere.  Maybe we will see Greg B on another platform.

----------


## Greg Hatcher

We can finally announce it. This is our new home: http://atomicjunkshop.com/

If you liked us on CSBG, this is where we are now. All that and more new things too.

----------

